# replacing front turn signal bulbs



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

I've been trying to replace the front right (driver's side) turn bulb on my dad's '99 e46. In order to loosen the lens I have to take a screwdriver and press through a hole on the fender to release a catch. After that supposedly the lens unit is to slide out, revealing the lens socket. I tried to release the catch only to find the miniscule hook is made of plastic. I chipped the plastic off  and now I don't know what to do! Any suggestions?


Jordan


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If you chipped the plastic off then it'll come sliding right out...You'll need to replace the lense housing ($$$) otherwise it's going to keep falling lose as you drive.

Or you can just super-glue it back like I usually do.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Here's the actual clip, as discussed. Why they can't provide useful instructions is beyond me...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

And here's the insertion angle:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

My 02 E46 front turn signal assy has a captive screw with plastic basket to guide the screwdriver. No fuss, no muss. :dunno: :angel:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

ObD said:


> *My 02 E46 front turn signal assy has a captive screw with plastic basket to guide the screwdriver. No fuss, no muss. :dunno: :angel: *


A number of swear words, followed by "you" come to mind.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *A number of swear words, followed by "you" come to mind. *


LOL, I remember the first time I had to change my signal:http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=184

:rofl:


----------

